
MagSafe for the Rest of Us: A DIY Magnetic Power Adaptor - edward
http://www.instructables.com/id/MagSafe-for-the-Rest-of-Us-A-DIY-Magnetic-Power-A/
======
creshal
The unique feature of the MagSafe is not the magnetic attachment, but rather
the microcontroller inside the power brick: It outputs a low-amp 5V until a
connection has been verified, only then will a full connection be established
and the potentially harmful full power delivered.

You can duplicate the magnetic attachment for a few dollars, but not the
feature that makes it safe to use. (Which is also one of the problems of
third-party magsafe power supplies.)

